
Evolving Floorplans - hardmaru
http://www.joelsimon.net/evo_floorplans.html
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
This is super interesting. I wonder if the schools tine table was also in
scope for optimising, what the floorplan would look like.

Similarly instead of opting for less travel time, a company could optimise for
more, chance encounters.

